# Ermano Mechanical Watch



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Picked up this slim wonder dirt cheap (well dirty) and as usual, can't find nowt about it. Surprisingly, it keeps time within a minute a day. About 34mm dia, Any clues anyone please?

Mike


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Can't help with the history of the brand. But this was my Grandfather's watch.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Is it still working Robin? Looks a bit like an Italian Mafia watch :lol: Thanks for putting it up.

Mike


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes, it is and keeps very good time. The first vintage watch I owned. A bit of first half 20th Century bling 

And Grandad was a Chief Constable in the Police, so not quite Mafiosi.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Only info I could find on Ermano was this info from Mikrolisk

http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php?site=280#sucheMarker

and this entry on WUS

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f2/ermano-watches-657946.html

HTH

David


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

My guess it was a Swiss watch aimed at the Italian market. There's a 1970s model described in Ranfft as having day and date wheels - with the days in Italian. I believe Ermano is Italian for Brother - and the one in Ranfft is described as a "Lunarama", which also sounds vaguely Italian.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks David and Will, probably not much more info about......

Mike


----------

